# Football , cricket & badminton in dubai



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi

I've just moved to Dubai and want to get involved with some sporting activities and clubs in order to keep active and meet new people.

Does anyone know of any 5/7 a side football going on in Dubai that I could join in on? Or even a training session I could come to? 

Also does anyone know of any cricket or badminton clubs or sessions?

Thanks
Taj


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Hey Taj,

I'm flying in at the weekend and play club level badminton. Looking to join a club or gets some games organised. A couple of other guys were asking too so can probably organise something.

PM me if you would like to arrange something in the a week or two.

Cheers,

Will.


----------



## shameelbinjameelpk (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to joint...kindly organise


----------



## Shinoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi - Any good players are interested for indoor badminton in the Jebel Ali ( Marian, Barsha, JBR etc) area , please contact 050 8403799


----------

